# Gesshin 400, It was time



## marc4pt0 (Sep 19, 2015)

Let me just say that I love getting packages in the mail from JKI. It's always a little treat. There's care packed in there. Makes me want to buy more from these West Coast Cats. 

I'm also a huge fan of the Gesshin stones I have (400, 2k and the 1k & 6k diamond set).

As you can see below, it was time for a replacement. I'll still use the old one until it's completely gone, but it'll be nice having the new one around as well. 
I've sharpened/ polished a lot of knives for friends and coworkers. And I struggled with some dishing which lead to a lot of flattening. Not the stone's fault per se, more so my being bad with stones in general. I've since learned a lot more "stone etiquette" regarding pressure and maintenance.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 19, 2015)

how old is the first one?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 19, 2015)

Almost 2 years old. It's seen a LOT of activity. I've used it in repair and re-profiling several knives. The biggest project was a Kato Workhorse 240 gyuto. It suffered some big chip outs.


----------



## GeneH (Sep 19, 2015)

Impressive the used stone is so thin. Permasoaked because you used them so often? Any extra care / special treatment used to keep it from breaking or are most stones less-than-fragile or brittle even when that thin? I am considering gluing window-pane Lexan or even glass base to my stones (when I get them), to stabilize them from use-dry-use cycles.

Maybe I'm overthinking the whole thing..


----------



## daveb (Sep 19, 2015)

Looks like you got you're monies worth and then some. I'm also on my 2nd G400. And it also is in large part because I flattened with a great deal of "enthusiasm". A feeler gauge is no longer part of my sharpening set. :dontknow:


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 19, 2015)

For the most part perma-soaked. I always use a stone holder and/or sink bridge. Lately I put a damp paper towel over my Gesshin 220 then rest the 400 on top of that just to elevate it.


----------



## mkriggen (Sep 20, 2015)

daveb said:


> Looks like you got you're monies worth and then some. I'm also on my 2nd G400. And it also is in large part because I flattened with a great deal of "enthusiasm". A feeler gauge is no longer part of my sharpening set. :dontknow:



Yeah, that enthusiastic thinning learning curve can be a real bi*#h on your first G400:whistling:


----------

